# Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring Run Problem



## Hyper Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, 
This game used to work fine on my PC.
Now, the game installs fine but as its starts to load, goes to a black screen and stays like that.
Can anyone please help me?


----------



## eme2940820 (May 16, 2009)

I have the exact same issue.

It used to run fine on my Dell Dimension 2400. I was using the onboard integrated graphics system. 

In 2006, I upgraded to a nVIDIA GeFORCE 6200 PCI 128MB DDR 3D FUZION Graphics Card. Since then I have been having the exact same issue as you. The screen remains black when I start-up the game.

I would guess that the game is incompatible with my graphics card.

I bought a new Vostro laptop in 2007 and the game runs fine on it.

Have you modified your PC since it used to work?


----------



## Dooms1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

When the screen goes black does your computer freeze? and the fans get loud?


----------



## eme2940820 (May 16, 2009)

@ Dooms1988:

No.

My computer does not freeze. I can open task manager [CNTRL+ALT+DEL] and still work in windows. 

My fans do not make a lot of noise. The CD spins and makes a lot of noise because it is trying to start-up.



Apparently, my problem with the black screen was my graphics card. I found a fix here and it worked: 

http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t1130.html

I downloaded 3-D Analyze v2.36 here: 
http://www.tommti-systems.de/start.html 

Then I selected the *Fellowship.exe* file and ran the program with *LOTR texture fix* checked-off.

Now I have a problem where the game will freeze on me and I will get a blue screen with a *nv4_disp* infinite loop error. I think this is a problem with the nVIDIA drivers. I have tried one fix on the nVIDIA tech forum [uninstalling nVIDIA drivers, using Driver Cleanup, deleted all files with nv4, and reinstalling nVIDIA drivers], and I still have the problem.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try this Driver here
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.24_whql.html

I'm surprised this game runs on your integrated GPU.


----------

